

Marriage Isn’t For You, It's For The Other Person - rblion
http://sethadamsmith.com/2013/11/02/marriage-isnt-for-you/

======
JeffJenkins
That's a really misleading way to put the sentiment that you should love your
spouse selflessly. And marriage is definitely also about you. If you're in a
relationship with someone who isn't reciprocating your selflessness you should
probably give it some deep though.

